# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 15 - VOLONTERI/KE, JAKO VAŽNO!!!

## Roza

*VOLONTERKE, PAŽNJA!!!*

Lijepo molim vašu potvrdu da ste pročitali ove upute (možda 10 put, a možda i prvi!). 
Kome treba prezentacija s slikama, nek mi se javi na pp ili ovdje.
A ako mi se ne javite i ne upišete ovdje, javiti ću se ja vama   :Grin:  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPUTE ZA VOLONTERE 


PRI DOLASKU* 
 javljate se voditeljici smjene 
 voditeljica smjene vas upisuje na evidencijsku listu 
 uzmite ID karticu s vašim brojem 
 voditeljica smjene vam kaže što ćete raditi 

*KONTROLA KVALITETE* 
kontrolu kvalitete vrše iskusnije volonterke 
NE PRIMAMO: 
 zaprljanu i poderanu robu 
 robu bez gumbi, neispravnih patent zatvarača 
 iznošenu i staru robu 
 potrgane igračke 
 robu za odrasle (osim trudničke) 
 promotivne igračke/robu/opremu (npr. Mc’Donalds igračke itd.) 
 bočice i grijače za bočice 
 izdajalice 
 jednokratne pelene 
 dude 
 hodalice 
 mekane nosiljke s ručkama. 

*DONIRANA ROBA* 
• roba koja je donirana se splinta rozim kartončićima 
• sami određujemo cijene 
• cijene treba odrediti prema kvaliteti donirane robe 
• izbjegavajte minimalne cijene: 1, 2, 3 kn 
• ukoliko je neki artikl loše kvalitete, bacite ga 
*
PREUZIMANJE ROBE OD PRODAVAČA* 
(nakon kontrole kvalitete) 
Ovaj posao obavljaju dvije osobe: 
1. osoba preuzima robu od prodavača 
2. osoba razvrstava zaprimljenu robu 

 prilikom zaprimanja robe slijediti check listu (proceduru) koja je na svakom stolu 
 prodavači mogu imati najviše 50 artikala (u to su uključene i krupne stvari - kolica, sjedalice i sl.). 
 igračke: ako primijetite igračke koje se inače dobivaju besplatno i/ili su jako uništene ili nisu dobro spakirane (postoji mogućnost da se izgube sitni dijelovi i sl.) vratite ih prodavaču uz napomenu zašto ne mogu biti primljene (inače su besplatne, nisu dobro spakirane i sl...) 
 ukoliko i nakon kontrole kvalitete uočite da određeni artikl ne zadovoljava ranije navedena pravila, upozorite prodavatelja i vratite mu taj artikl 
 nemojte se bojati vratiti robu prodavatelju, počnite cijeniti vaš vlastiti rad i trud – zašto zaprimati nekvalitetnu robu koja se neće prodati? 
 u slučaju nekih problema, javite se voditeljici smjene 




*PREUZIMANJE VELIKIH STVARI* 

kolica 
 zamoliti prodavatelje da pokažu barem kako se otvaraju i zatvaraju 
 provjeriti pokretnost kotača (znači dali zapinju ili ne i da li je nešto potrgano), 
 ako imaju više dijelova (bilo sjedalica bilo ruksaci ili dodatne posteljine) pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu - na ručki od kolica a na ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5.svi dijelovi moraju biti povezani splintnama po mogućnosti tako da ne ometaju sklapanje i rasklapanje 

ostale velike stvari 
 provjeriti da li imaju sve potrebne dijelove i da li sve radi 
 ako imaju više dijelova pisati cijenu na jednom mjestu a na ostale komade pisati 2/3 ili 3/5 
*
PREUZIMANJE AUTOSJEDALICA* 

Uzmite formular za zaprimanje sjedalica. 
Primaju se SAMO autosjedalice koje zadovoljavaju SVE navedene uvjete: 
 zadovoljena regulacija ECE R44/03 ili ECE R44/04 (oznaka se nalazi na narančastoj naljepnici, negdje na plastičnom dijelu sjedalice. 
 sjedalica nije starija od 6 godina (provjeriti datum proizvodnje! – utisnut je negdje na plastični dio sjedalice) 
 sjedalica ima sve originalne dijelove (ne dolaze u obzir naknadno šivane navlake i slično) i potpuno je neoštećena 
 uz sjedalicu dolaze upute 
 prodavatelj potvrđuje da sjedalica nikada nije bila u automobilu u trenutku sudara 

Nakon što provjerite sve navedeno – prodavatelju dajete na potpis kompletno ispunjeni formular o primitku sjedalice koji nakon toga okruglom splintom pričvrstite na sjedalicu. 
U slučaju da niste sigurni da li neku sjedalicu možete primiti ili ne – obratite se voditeljici ili nekom iz ekipe sjedaličara. 
*
CIJENE* 
 Cijenu određuje prodavatelj, ali mi smo tu da sugeriramo korekciju ako je previsoka/preniska (ako se cijena korigira nakon što je upisana na kartončić, pored nove cijene treba biti potpis dežurne volonterke) 
 Cijene su zaokružene tj. najniža cijena je 1 kn i ne mogu se pisati cijene tipa 2,5 kn nego ili 2 ili 3 kn. 

*SPLINTANJE* 
 splintajte tako da ne oštećujete robu – znači, splintu treba provući kroz etiketu ili neki šav, odnosno na mjesto gdje će prouzrokovati najmanju štetu na robi 
 krupna oprema: ako je moguće, (ako postoje dijelovi od tekstila), splintajte na vidljivo mjesto, ako je cijeli predmet od plastike, poslužite se tzv. okruglim splintama 
 ako je roba od rupičastog materijala, koristite posebne, tzv. okrugle splinte, koje se koriste i pri označavanju igračaka, kolica i sl. 
 ako se artikl sastoji od dva dijela, morate oba dijela spojiti splintama i na kartončić zapisati opasku - dva dijela 
*
PRI ODLASKU* 
 javite se voditeljici smjene, koja evidentira kraj vašeg volontiranja na evidencijskoj listi 
 vratite vašu ID karticu

----------


## Imga

pročitano

----------


## marijanami

pročitano

----------


## paklenica

jesam

----------


## Juroslav

X

----------


## Forka

Sve mi je jasno! Uostalom, to smo već svladali na R14!

----------


## Forka

Sve mi je jasno! Uostalom, to smo već svladali na R14!

----------


## Lu

procitala   :Grin:

----------


## tweety

pročitano

----------


## Mukica

> Sve mi je jasno! Uostalom, to smo već svladali na R14!


repetitio est mater studiorum

----------


## apricot

> Sve mi je jasno! Uostalom, to smo već svladali na R14!


e, vas koje ste s(a)vladale, ispitujemo na dolasku  8)

----------


## Frida

Pročitala, Loli sam pokazala PP sa tetama Rodama tako da je i ona upućena.

----------


## Forka

Quot homines, tot sententia; suus cuique mos.
No, no, nije naodmet ponoviti! Pa, ako treba, može i testiranje! 
PS. Eno me i na PP-u, dokazni materijal!

----------


## apricot

di je taj power point

----------


## Forka

Ja ga dobila od Roze prošli put (na R14!)!

----------


## apricot

aaaaaaaaaaaaa, to je samo za zaslužne.
ok, znam gdje ću tražiti.

----------


## ivakika

apri, nije valjda da nisi vidjela Power point?-stvarno je super napravljeno

----------


## apricot

naravno da jesam, ali bih još jednom pa sam mislila kako je ovdje negdje link

----------


## tinars

vidjela, pročitala, još ću si prije R ponoviti gradivo PPT-om  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Pročitano, kao i svaki put.

----------


## magriz

pročitala

----------


## krumpiric

naravno

----------


## daddycool

za nas muške po običaju vrijede druga pravila    :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Ja procitala naslov i znala da ce se daddy javit   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## daddycool

> Ja procitala naslov i znala da ce se daddy javit


pa mora netko i slabiji spol zastupat   :Kiss:

----------


## Amelie32

Sve jasno !  :Smile:

----------


## anna-y

pročitala   :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

pročitala   :Smile:

----------


## stella

:Kiss:

----------


## stella

:Kiss:

----------


## tinnkka

procitano!!

----------


## linda_p

Procitala.

----------


## petarpan

alles klar!   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Gradivo utvrđeno!   :Love:

----------


## Dora06

Pročitano!
Nadam se da ću proć na ispitu   :Laughing:

----------


## srecica

Procitano  :D

----------


## Lidali

O jes! 8)

----------


## Tea

jasno ko pasulj!   :Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## momze

procitala jos prije - sve jasno   :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

Primljeno na znanje!

----------


## Jaca2006

procitala   :Smile:

----------


## klamarica

pročitala...   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

Pročitala!
A gdje se može vidjeti famozni powerpoint? Ima li negdje uploadan, ili? Da budem pametnija kad dođem tj da ne davim iskusne volonterke više nego je potrebno  :Grin:

----------


## Roza

pošalji mi svoj mail na pp, pa ćeš vidjeti i prezentaciju   :Love:  . upravo sam ti krenula pisati poruku...
ako još nekog zanima powerpoint, please pošaljite mi mail adresu!

----------


## maxi

pročitala

----------


## eki3

:Coffee:   svaki dan utvrdjujem gradivo

----------


## Roza

> svaki dan utvrdjujem gradivo


tako i treba, uskoro će ispit   :Laughing:

----------


## Nera

Obnovila (ne)znanje.
A di je test?  :Razz:

----------


## zumbulmama

I ja

----------


## tatek

Tko jos ne zna kak je na rasprodajama nek si pogleda prigodnu reportazu u slici i rijeci: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2594

----------


## Roza

izvrsna priča   :Heart:

----------


## EvaP

pročitano!

----------


## diči

pročitala i ja...  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

joj tatek, konacno se nasla dobra dusa koja ce se pozabaviti stavljenjem na portal svih tih slika-tenks Morwen  :Heart:

----------


## tinars

Nadam se je relativno malo ljudi naletjelo na sinoćnje brljotine   :Embarassed:  .
Priča je još bila under construction.

----------


## tatek

> joj tatek, konacno se nasla dobra dusa koja ce se pozabaviti stavljenjem na portal svih tih slika-tenks Morwen


Mislim da se ipak tinars time najvise bavila.   :Wink:

----------


## ivakika

sorry Tina, hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## tinars

Nemaš beda  :Smile: 
(ovo mi je bilo vatreno krštenje, nisi ni mogla znati)

----------

